# Having issues with Really Slick Screensavers



## ImageJPEG (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm currently running FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p5. DE is Mate 1.8.1. I'm using the screensaver settings application to control what screensaver I want to select.

I have installed reallyslick-0.9.1_16 via pkgng. None of the screensavers show up. I just get the default ones that come with the installation of the Mate desktop.

I did look through some of the files that came with the package and I found binaries that coincide with the name of the actual screensavers. For example, I have a binary executable called "helios". If I run that, it plays the Helios screensaver, although in a windowed mode. To me, this seems that would rule out any graphics card issues.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 10, 2015)

Usually packages bundle files to let desktop environments use them. From the looks of it, that isn't the case here.

Take a look at the pkg-plist file for graphics/reallyslick 
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/graphics/reallyslick/pkg-plist?view=markup

And see the pkg-plist file for x11/mate-screensaver 
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/x11/mate-screensaver/pkg-plist?view=markup

You should look at mirroring one of the existing /usr/local/share/applications/screensavers/ files.  If you find a working method, this potentially can get included in the port in the future so please post what you come up with.


----------



## ImageJPEG (Feb 10, 2015)

Alright, it seems that the executables need to be placed inside of /usr/local/libexec/mate-screensaver/.

For example, helios is currently placed in /usr/local/bin/helios. It should be copied or linked (coping and symbolic linking and both seem to work) to /usr/local/libexec/mate-screensaver/helios.

Then the desktop entry file needs to be created. This is located in /usr/local/share/applications/screensavers/. I've named mine helios.desktop This is how I've set mine up.


```
[Desktop Entry]
Name=Helios
Exec=/usr/local/libexec/mate-screensaver/helios
TryExec=/usr/local/libexec/mate-screensaver/helios
StartupNotify=false
Terminal=false
Type=Application
Categories=Screensaver;
OnlyShowIn=MATE;
```

Now when I bring up my screensaver preferences, it does show an entry labeled "Helios". It shows the screensaver in the preview window.

Here's the big issue though. When I click on the preview button, the screensaver ONLY shows up in 1/4 of the screen, and only in the top left corner.

If the screensaver is set to one like Helios, after the time set for the screensaver to activate, it only shows a blank, black screen.

I've confirmed these issues with another one added by the Really Slick package, "Matrix View".

I've double checked the permissions for both the executables and desktop entry files by the way. Nothing unusual that I can tell.


----------

